# Seeking Medical Coder Position



## demetrianyree@hotmail.com (Mar 17, 2013)

I am a recent graduate of Antonelli College.  I earned my Associate of Applied Science in Health Information Technology - Medical Coding and Billing. I am actively seeking position as Medical Coder in a physician's office.  If anyone has information concerning open positions please post the information.  

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dinman39 (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you a certified coder with at least 1 year coding experience ?


----------



## demetrianyree@hotmail.com (Mar 18, 2013)

I am a recent graduate with no on the job training.  I am awaiting my CPC exam results.


----------

